# I got to plow, I got to plow, I got to plow !!!



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Well it only snowed about 2 or 3 inches but that was enough 
to have some fun. I’m snow sick (missing snow) here it is
Jan 20th and we haven’t had a decent snow yet. Keeping my
fingers crossed that the weekend snow materializes into a 
decent accumulation. (is this appropriate adult behavior ?)


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

A blizzard could happen this very weekend! 

Hang in there buddy!

Mark


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

No aegt5000 its not acceptable but predictable and tolerable.....


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Well aegt5000 now that you have plowed youknow it's not going to stop, don't you.

Make sure youpush it far enough off the driveway so youhave room for all of it.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Plowing? I thought that was for making rows for crops...Do you want some real pics of plowing --- double bottom plow behind a nice trusty 8N? HAHAHA

Just kidding...fun stuff!

We could plow just about now here...will be back in the 70s today supposedly...HAHA

:furious:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i got to snow throw last week but it was a measly 4 inches.. i was embarrased to even mention it.. but seeing as you are talking about plowing 2-3 inches..

here i am fighting the white stuff...

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=75563>


Note.. i am not a terrorist... just dressed like one...:furious:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah right. And that red thingy you are driving isn't a bomb ready to blow:lmao: Sorry SJ I could not resist... You at least justified keeping the blower attachment....:furious: Geeesh I just cant stop....


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

aegt5000 where are your pictures??? SJ is gonna take it over...I'm telling ya..:furious:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

SJ...

Get a CAB


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *aegt5000 where are your pictures??? SJ is gonna take it over...I'm telling ya..:furious: *


jeesh.. i post one picture and i get grief... 
oops 2 pics now... aegt5K you better post a pic soon or this thread is mine... All mine..

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=75583>


even in the snow.. she still sparkles..

:furious: :furious:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

I told ya aegt5k


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I was out this AM snowmowing a bit. Only had three inches (of snow that is!!) and I had an absolute blast.

The nice part is that we had our driveway paved again this year so no more potholes to wreck the blower in.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks like your having a good time SJ...is that you first snow???


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

are you snow blowing the pond?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Not Enough*

I have not had to move snow yet this year. As far as I am concerned if I go all winter without plowing it is OK by me.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

He is clearing his entire yard of snow... hehehe

talk about a neat nick... rententive are we SJ? :furious: 


Looks like fun however.....I would be affraid to clear mine like that...too many dog toys, especially the unbreakable bone types ( that I would never find in snow) that would end my snow removal season in a flash mg: 

Ducati


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *He is clearing his entire yard of snow... hehehe
> 
> talk about a neat nick... rententive are we SJ? :furious:
> Ducati *



I do a path to the bird feeder.. then over to the pond... 
then i do paths around the side for the oil man and gas man.. 
i do paths for the dogs front and back, I do a path to the shed and to the bird feeders in front... then a path to the trailer out front.. i do the driveway and around the mailbox ect.. 

so yeah.. not quite the entire yard.. but pretty damned close.... 

to be honest.. it is pretty fun so i do a little more than needed... ok, a lot more than needed.. 

we have yet to get more than 6-8" so i have not had to do a lot of snow since ive had the blower...


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

sj
Do you make all those trails on your grass? It's hard to believe you drive the blower all over the place like that in the winter and the grass looks so perfect in the spring, summer, and fall!


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah I got to push 8-10 inches 2 weeks ago, Guess what? ITS GONE YEAH!  I totally hate snow and just do not even feel like messing with the stuff. I have never cared for it since I got my fill of snow when I was stationed in the Air Force in Maine for a winter, You literally had tunnels in the snow to get to parking lots and it was no fun to be in it and the mind numbing cold that was enough for me.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Still no real snow here in eastern NY. A few inches her, and there but thats it. I did snow blow once, but I did not need to. It was only like 2" and mostly just to check out my snowblower I rebuilt. Have not eaven dug the plow truck out from the back 40 yet. May not, and just use the blower.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

It’s all melted now. We should get some decent snow this weekend
and it will now fall on dry pavement. That’s why I plowed the 2”
so I wouldn’t have ice under the heaver snow. If things materialize 
I’ll post some blower shots like SJ, but I have to warn you I don’t
plan on blowing the lawn.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

*How snow saves you money....*

In Two Harbors Minnisota. This is the way to keep them cold....


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=75867>


----------

